# Cluster Feeding vs Enabling a Bad Habit



## Iamhappy2BAmom (Oct 20, 2006)

Good Evening,

My beautiful baby just turned 2 weeks today. YAY! As a back grounder I have inverted nipples and long story short, a combination between bad information and wrong guidance has led me to where I am now. Due to bloody half bitten off nipples upon my return from the hospital and a bad hospital grade pump- I ended up having to supplement my babies feeding during the first days back home. Anyway- moving forward- I ordered a new pump, and I am on the mend- so I am breastfeeding more and am trying to wean the baby off the bottle. This has not been too bad b/c of the baby's strong appetite.

Here is my question. My PP Doula has told me that the baby has gotten used to the 2+oz topper of formula/bottle she has been getting during the time my milk supply was lower. So I figured I would just as much as possible stick it through and only give the topper if I am completely depleted (which is usually after over 3 hours of continuous feeding) So I've been monitoring it and it seems like so far I am keeping it at a minimum. But I am going through hours and hours long feeding. I spoke to a LLL leader and she explained that infants tend to cluster feed and that this was normal. Anyway, baby has been seeming extra gassy lately (still trying to read her cues) making her extra irritable for a good amount of the day-so I've asked my PPdoula to come earlier and watch and see if I am reading the baby's signals correctly and burping properly.

The overall assessment was that we were spoiling her by letting her spend hours at the breast even when she is obviously no longer hungry and she is just comfort suckling. (I know this also b/c she refuses the full on latch when she is full and adjusts to only the nipple. *ouch*) We are getting her used to suckling to sleep. Now she may be right- b/c I have sore and blistery nipples and aeriola area's where I keep unlatching her when she is starting to suckle wrong. But on the other hand I thought you can't spoil a baby the first 3 months? PPDoula tell's us cluster feeding only happens during one part of the day, like the evening, and the fact she does it through out the day is not normal, but instead she say's that baby is smart and already calling the shots.

Thoughts? Am I enabling a bad behavior or is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

YOU ARE NOT SPOILING YOUR BABY!!!!!

and I'll have to write more later cause my dd is hungry. And I suck at NAK

but you are doing super!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

I posted in our dd club, but just wanted to reassure you that what your baby is doing is normal. What your PPdoula is doing is not.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

A few thoughts.

First, comfort sucking is completely normal and isn't "spoiling". A baby, particularly a 2-week-old one, can't possibly be spoiled. They have a strong instinct to suck, and they love the closeness.

Second, at that age the baby is still getting used to nursing and might take longer to get what she needs. Also, your baby is still getting your supply where she wants it and might need to nurse more often/longer to get your supply higher. She'll get more efficient as she gets older.

Third, babies go through growth spurts where they need more to eat, and need to increase your supply, and both of those things are accomplished by feeding more often and longer. Very young babies go through a pretty good number of growth spurts so you might find from time to time that the baby is nursing much more often and/or longer than usual. That's normal.

There is no such thing as "bad behavior" in regard to a 2-week-old baby. They're working completely off instinct.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Another voice saying this is NOT spoiling, impossible to spoil a 2 wk. old anyhow!


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Whhhaaa? You are not spoling your baby - IMO babies don't get "spolied". You are responding to her signals that she needs to be cared for - by feeding, changing her diaper, helping her sleep, etc. She has been in the perfectly wonderful enviroment of your belly for a long time and this is an adjustment for her - having to work for her food, bright lights, etc. At the very least, she needs a chance to adapt. Also, this cluster feeding is increasing your supply, even if she isn't activly sucking, to prepare for when she is older. If you don't do it now, and continue to do it, you can have supply problems.

I've got a tip for you on fixing the latch. Stop the bottles. Unless your baby has been loosing weight or is dehydrated, they are not needed. I understand that can be stressful but your body will adjust, you will make more milk.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

My baby was a big cluster feeder for about two months. It seemed like forever.

One day he was latched on for almost 12 hours straight.

You are *not* spoiling your baby. This is what your baby needs to do to grow.

It won't last forever. Hang in there, mama. You're doing great!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Work on the latch. If baby is on that much it may be that the latch is poor so baby isn't getting enough milk unless they're on for a long time.

NO, even if the latch is perfect, pp's are correct. It's not poor parenting, it's ignorant doula-ing. Grrrr. Find a La Leche League leader in your area, and go to her for support rather than that doula, please. If you were supplementing, baby is now trying to UP YOUR SUPPLY. THIS does NOT happen in one day. YOur baby WILL be on the breast quite a bit, until your supply is where it needs to be. And then baby may have a growth spurt and do it again. ITs cyclical.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sigh. Total bs. Let the baby stay at the breast 24/7 if they want. Then drop the bottles.

-Angela


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Your doula is not an expert on breastfeeding. In fact, it sounds as if she knows very little. I understand how stressful the constant suckling can be, as two of my three daughters have done the same. I agree that you need to stop the bottles ASAP because they've undoubtedly got a lot to do with the bad latch. (My eldest had only one bottle, given against my wishes in the hospital, but that was enough that it took days to get her latch fixed.) It's nothing that you have done wrong, but a bottle is different than a real nipple. The sooner you can get her used to the real thing, the better off you will be.

As everyone else said, there is simply no way you are spoiling her. You are giving her what she needs, and stressful as it is by the time she's two months old (if she's anything like my girls) she'll be over it and to a more "normal" nursing pattern.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Sigh. Total bs. Let the baby stay at the breast 24/7 if they want. Then drop the bottles.

-Angela









:


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I would immediately fire any health care provider who says frequent breastfeeding is abnormal.

As for it being normal at one time of day or the other, this tiny new baby probably doesn't even know what day and night MEAN. She just got here to this planet!!!

It can blow your mind how often a baby nurses. Especially such a tiny one as yours, only two weeks. They NEED to nurse often when they are going through a growth spurt.

Nursing very often is good for them!

There is no possible way in the Universe to spoil a helpless, 100 % dependent two week old baby.

I hope you find some support for your breastfeeding issues from a more knowledgable source, a good board certified lactation consultant (IBCLC) or a La Leche League leader. Anyone who says you can spoil/enable such a tiny, precious, wonderful new person is wrong, wrong, wrong.

Two websites where you can get accurate info...but I encourage you to find real life support!
http://www.kellymom.com
http://www.lalecheleague.org

Good luck and congratulations on your baby! Oh and read my sig line too.









Later, much later, consider reporting the lousy advice from the doula. But for now you just enjoy that baby.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

that PPdoula needs to GO

here are some links

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/fussy-evening.html

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html

something that will help

http://www.bflrc.com/newman/breastfeeding/compres2.htm

you canNOT spoil a baby. end of story.

V.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! What awful advice from your pp doula.







:

This must be stressful







, and hopefully you can find a more informed support person. It sounds like your instincts to keep nursing based on your baby's cues are right on target. Work on her latch, which should help her nurse more efficiently and comfortably. Drop the extra formula so your supply can catch up to her needs and continue to grow as she hits growth spurts.

Just a reminder to drink lots of water, eat well, and rest as much as you can. That should help support your body while it adjusts your supply, too.

Your little one is just 2 weeks old and is impossible to spoil, but be sure to take care of yourself so you can care for her.


----------



## NeivaKai (May 12, 2007)

: Wow what a ignoramous your ppdoula is! I second the pp, it is all normal...I was having the same deal go on with continuous feedings, hour on hour off around the clock. Luckily I have tons of support. My ds is 24 days old and we just got the hang of frequency. And it finally doesn't hurt like hell! I had a scab on my right nipple for 3 weeks that would rip off every time he would latch on, unbelievable pain...through the whole hour long feeding. But right around the two week mark it got to be almost unbearable. I got some Soothies, used Lanolin, and used the breathing methods I used in birth to get me through. And now it is SOOOO much better.

Really take care of yourself, you need all he strength you can get. Make sure you are drinking fluids and getting a little fresh air...makes you feel less like walking milk bags...

But I know there is no way to spoil a child this young. They are going purely on instinct. Believe me it will get better. Your baby is just trying to establish a supply to sustain him, and the only way to do that is for him to nurse, a lot.

Nursing feeds your child, but also communicates with your breasts what is needed now and in the future. They are dynamic creatures!

Good luck, find a LC in your area, you need some support to get you through. Much love,
Lee


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm from your DDC (tho' my baby still in. sigh.). Anyway, my first daughter was a cluster feeder, too. She'd nurse non-stop for hours at a time. I think our record was 7 hours. As she got bigger, and as my supply adjusted, she eventually went to a more normal feeding schedule. And as for spoiling....? I've got the most confident, independent, secure and well adjusted two year old around!

Don't sweat it. You know in your heart how to be a great mom, and if your heart is telling you to respond to your baby, do it!

Once her latch gets established better (sounds like there may be a few issues there -- see your friendly neighborhood LLL for help, they're great!), learn to nurse in your sling. That way, at least you're not "trapped" in one place while the baby is cluster feeding.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

My baby will be 2 weeks on Thursday, and we start a new feeding as soon as the old one ends. I am still spending a ton of time waking her up to feed since she was early, but we are going through the same thing. She nurses easily for close to an hour on each side. Our LC told us that babies tend to cluster several times a day. If you feed them when they want to cluster, they might give you a little break some time in the day (like maybe go 2-4 hours without feeding). This has worked for us. Somehow, if I know I can get a nap at some point during the day or night, it makes it a little easier to get through those non-stop feeds. We have also done a lot of feedings in bed. If your babe can master this, then you can get a break that way, too.

What does your doula suggest? Does she want you to use a paci or something? You are NOT spoiling that baby. You are giving the baby what she needs. I started rereading happiest baby on the block, and Dr. Karp (isn't that his name) points out that a lot of societies nurse babies 100 times a day. Those babies are happy, less fussy, less all the bad stuff, and more of all the good stuff. I can't remember it all now, but it is a good read. He is also very big on the fact that you can't spoil a 3 month old. They need that extra care that they had until they were born.

Good luck!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


What does your doula suggest? Does she want you to use a paci or something? You are NOT spoiling that baby. You are giving the baby what she needs.
That reminds me...Just wanted to point out to anyone who may not know, pacifiers can cause latch and/or milk supply problems for some moms.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

So, if your baby doesn't suckle a lot -- like, hours -- how the heck is your body going to figure out that it needs to ramp up milk production?

Your babe's behavior sounds COMPLETELY normal to me, and your doula sounds like an artifact of decades past. Are you SURE she's your doula and not some doppelganger of a formula sales rep?


----------

